

Cquence: a very tiny JavaScript animation library - PindakaasMan
https://github.com/RamonGebben/Cquence

======
paulojreis
Just commenting to point this out:

    
    
          if( IE8 ){ // gemene browsers
              /*
               ...
                  */
          } else { // lieve browsers
              /*
               ...
                  */
          }
    

No, it's not about browser vs. feature detection, it's just that you made me
learn two _new_ words. :) Gotta love developers' comments expressivity!

------
diminish
Impressive.

All this impressive animation frameworks will end up bringing flash animations
back to the mainstream web.

~~~
emehrkay
Truth be told Flash is a great, I mean GREAT, platform and HTML is making
strides to be more like it. It does/did everything that HTML5+ wants to do in
a contained executable -- any new HTML/JS/CSS feature is already doable with
Flash. Flash isn't without its warts, but that's not the point, but if you
were to take a step back and evaluate it without bias, you'd be impressed with
what Macromedia/Adobe did with that runtime.

Anyway, I like the idea behind this library. I like that you can compose the
animation keyframes the way it does. Any suggestions that I'd make to
"improve" it would probably bloat it up -- classname selectors, css-based
animations/transitions. What I like most about this lib is how it does what it
does in such a small package.

------
artpar
I guess in the Basic example, you need to put comma after the easIn and easOut
function.

sequence( easIn( :id, :time, { :from }, { :to }) <\-- Here easOut( :id, :time,
{ :from }, { :to }) <\-- and Here sleep( :time ) // Wait utill time is passed
)

~~~
PindakaasMan
Correct I will update the readme thanks

------
WhitneyLand
Why not utilize CSS more? For example how animation is done in AngularJS? I
know it's supposed to be more light weight than that but at least
conceptually...

~~~
ralfn
CSS animations are not faster perse, but they are compatible with less
browsers and any programmatic animation (where the actual animation is
configured based on dynamic inputs) would only get more complicated than just
keeping everything in the javascript world.

As for the CSS properties you can animate -- the code seems neutral enough to
not really pick a baseline. So you have the freedom to pick your own level of
browser support.

Just a nice organised starting point, and keeping the stuff that should be
your code, your code.

------
dugmartin
Nice work but I'd recommend name spacing this library - you are throwing a lot
of functions and variables in the global namespace.

~~~
PindakaasMan
Thanks for the tip. Its is mostly used within an iframe, since it was
developed for banners and such so it wasn't an issue but will work on that
thanks :)

------
jlengrand
Cool project. I like how minimalist it is.

Could you provide some templates as well, just for the lib to be ready to use
in a glance?

~~~
PindakaasMan
Sure, I will include some example code for you. Check back tomorrow.

------
lemiffe
Nice!

